# Sick chicken



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a RR who is the leader of our pack. I ought she was just molting because we don't know their true age. She is somewhere between 2-4. However she is very wobbly. She is eating and drinking but can't walk very well. And when she goes to the feeder she tips over catching herself with her wing or hitting her head against the feeder. Could it be rickets? Would that cause feather loss? 

Help.... 
Chicken mama


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to pick her up and examine her closely. Check the ears, do they look normal. Check her legs, anything seem off?

The other possibility is she ate something that was poison to her.

But you need to do that exam.


----------



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

I checked her legs and comb and all is good. She is eating and drinking. I made her a high protein snack with yogurt, oats, scrambled egg yolk and honey drizzle. She is eating away. I read it might be protein deficiency from molting. She is walking around, scratching and acting normal except that she looks drunk. Any other thoughts??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The ears? Did you check those? You're looking for anything that shouldn't be there. Swelling, heat, drainage, mites.


----------



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

Her ears are fine. No mites. She's just wobbly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If all is normal its possible she got in to something that has knocked her of neurologically. Botulism poisoning is a possibility.


----------

